# Hub size continental trailer



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Tie down engineering axle part #49814
Continental trailer AS 1616-1600
Salt marsh 1656 2016 trailer bought through Ankona/salt marsh

Looking to carry an extra spare hub assembly for just in case scenarios on long trips. Does anyone know what size based on above specs.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Good idea carrying a full hub ready to pop on, way better on the side of the road than trying to replace bearings.

On the back of the hub should be a stamped part number that you can look up. If not shoot a message to tie down to see if they can look it up as it is likely their hub.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Measure the diameter of the spindle to get the bearing size, usually 1" or 1 1/16" on a small boat trailer. If you have a 5 lug pattern the hub and bearings should be easy to find. I carry a small grease gun with the hub and bearings and plenty of shop towels.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

What is the weight the trailer is rated for, should be on the tag of the trailer? If over 2400 lbs it will be the 1750 lb rated hubs, single axle. Measure the casting diameter at the rear/inside of the hub, then go look at hubs, will be pretty obvious which one you need. Much easier than pulling the hub to measure the spindle.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

The hub you need should be a five lug hub that fits a 1 1/16" bearing. Both inner and outer. We have a part number called 95-HKL116G. This is a pre greased hub for this application - perfect for a spare.

From the Continental rep from Salt Marsh. I asked him the same question.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

From GG34’s post appears to be a 1350 lb capacity hub.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Tie down engineering axle says 2,200 lbs. Continental trailer specs says maximum carrying load 1,600 lbs and gvwr 2,000 lbs

rims are 13x4.5 jb and tires st175/80d13c


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Check your PM's. I'll send you his number. You can text him and get the exact answer.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Guys... no need to re-invent the wheel... Whenever you have a question about your boat trailer look at the model number (should be with the I.D. number on a sticker up near the tongue somewhere) then simply call the folks that make that trailer. They'll have the exact specs on every part that was used to build it... 

As a practical matter whenever you pick up a new hub - also make a point of matching it out with what you're actually running... If there's been a screw up from the trailer folks it's much better to find out immediately than to be out on the road needing a hub and finding out the one you were sold wasn't the right part... Just another of those "ask me how I know" moments for me...


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Guys... no need to re-invent the wheel... Whenever you have a question about your boat trailer look at the model number (should be with the I.D. number on a sticker up near the tongue somewhere) then simply call the folks that make that trailer. They'll have the exact specs on every part that was used to build it...
> 
> As a practical matter whenever you pick up a new hub - also make a point of matching it out with what you're actually running... If there's been a screw up from the trailer folks it's much better to find out immediately than to be out on the road needing a hub and finding out the one you were sold wasn't the right part... Just another of those "ask me how I know" moments for me...


That’s the first thing I did. I called continental today and they said they do not provide that information and I should reach out to the boat manufacturer..


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

jlindsley said:


> That’s the first thing I did. I called continental today and they said they do not provide that information and I should reach out to the boat manufacturer..


Calling continental is the biggest pain in the ass, I will probably never buy a trailer from them again as their customer service is terrible. I was in the same situation a year ago where I wanted to replace the hubs. Gave continental all my trailer information and they couldn’t give me an answer. Took me a few days of calling different places to finally figure out what I had and then double check the part number. Found the hubs greased and ready to go for like 35$ a piece from a place in Melbourne so I bought 4 of them. Most likely you have a 1 1/16 straight spindle on your axle, which means you need a 1 1/16 hub assembly.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

jlindsley said:


> That’s the first thing I did. I called continental today and they said they do not provide that information and I should reach out to the boat manufacturer..


Call Wheel-A-Way in Edgewater, they’re a big Continental dealer and are always very helpful when I need something.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Got it thank you all. @Lagoonnewb agree my next trailer won’t be a continental. Had a few issues with it in first year w winch strap breaking. Welds on guide on broke etc. Price was good though!


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I have had great luck with their customer service. I had the exact question for them. Phil in their customer service department was the man. Here is what they said about mine:

OK

You have a 3500 lb axle

This takes this bearing assembly:

1 3/8 X 1 1/16

this is a 5 on 4.5" lug pattern


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I spoke w a continental rep mentioned above by gg34. It is a 1 1/16 straight spindle


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

windblows said:


> I have had great luck with their customer service. I had the exact question for them. Phil in their customer service department was the man. Here is what they said about mine:
> OK
> 
> You have a 3500 lb axle
> ...


I spoke to a women a few different times I called and she didn’t even try to help me figure out what I needed. Maybe I’m giving them a bad rap but I know float on was smooth sailing with me and I think they build a better product, doesn’t feel as “cheap” as my continental


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Lagoonnewb said:


> I spoke to a women a few different times I called and she didn’t even try to help me figure out what I needed. Maybe I’m giving them a bad rap but I know float on was smooth sailing with me and I think they build a better product, doesn’t feel as “cheap” as my continental


Might be worth trying to get in touch with Phil. I can give you his contact info if you like. I'll say that Continental definitely offers several upgrades and versions of their trailers. Mine doesn't seem too cheap - aluminum fenders, stainless hardware, LED lights that have lasted 5 years, Fulton swing tongue, torsion axle, etc. However, I could have opted for a cheaper model...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the poor customer service from Continental (and I'll bet they don't know that whoever did so poorly with you is really hurting their business..). I run EZ Loader and always (mostly....) get great customer service from them...
Here's their parts supply side, Waterland, and they have every last part for Continental trailers - every bit of it on line... with great photos so you know what you're dealing with... 
- I'd bet you can get the info needed - as well as the exact hubs your trailer came with... https://www.continentaltrailers.com/Waterlandcatalog_parts.pdf

This is their entire trailer parts catalog (pages 29 and 30 has every different hub they use -and sell). My guess is that you were talking to someone that has no parts knowledge at all......


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Sorry to hear about the poor customer service from Continental (and I'll bet they don't know that whoever did so poorly with you is really hurting their business..). I run EZ Loader and always (mostly....) get great customer service from them...
> Here's their parts supply side, Waterland, and they have every last part for Continental trailers - every bit of it on line... with great photos so you know what you're dealing with...
> - I'd bet you can get the info needed - as well as the exact hubs your trailer came with... https://www.continentaltrailers.com/Waterlandcatalog_parts.pdf
> 
> This is their entire trailer parts catalog (pages 29 and 30 has every different hub they use -and sell). My guess is that you were talking to someone that has no parts knowledge at all......


thanks! @lemaymiami 

Actually I was talking to their parts department. It has a specific number when you call in. They weren’t rude they just said they do not provide that information and to reach out to boat manufacturer. I have since then found out the correct size and have a replacement for my travels


----------

